# Hickstead - One year



## MangoRoX87

Love that last picture!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomcolt18

Such a gorgeous horse! There are no words to describe how beautifully he jumped. I can't believe it's already been a year it seems like just the other day.


----------



## AlexS

Such a tragic loss.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Such a beautiful & talented horse. I'm sure he is still missed by his rider. RIP Hickstead.


----------



## Showjumper1289

Love the second photo he was my favriot show jumper me and my friends at the barn have a little memorial for him in the lounge


----------



## twiggy

He was an amazing horse.....and Eric was perfect with him. Remembering how Eric was in a media conference after the tragic event still chokes me up.....he loved him so much! It was so nice to see a man get so emotional about his horse.....my husband just tolerates our girls, he cannot understand how I am so in love with my girls, though he admits that is it is one of the things he loves most about me! lol...


----------



## NBEventer

I admit to crying when watching Eric talk about what happened. Even watching the video when Hickstead went down you can see the fear and pain in Erics eyes.

I know many people are turned off by Eric after he tested positive for cocaine. But I honestly believe people deserve second chances. He has made a huge impact in the world of show jumping. And to this day he is still one of my favorite riders. Eric and Hickstead were great team.


----------



## twiggy

I agree...everybody makes mistakes, and the fact that he cares so deeply for his horses makes me a huge fan. I have learned that there are a lot of people in the horse industry that could care less about the horses....it is all about money. Disgusting!!


----------



## Samstead

One year and I still can't bring myself to watch the footage. A beautiful, incredible horse crossed the rainbow bridge that day breaking hearts all over the show jumping world. RIP Hickstead.


----------



## Fulford15

Rest in Peace Hickstead :-(
I was at the memorial at Spruce Meadows this september, so touching, I bawled my eyes out of course... Feel so bad for Eric, I met him the night before, he was staying in the same hotel as me. I got his autograph a hour after his press release saying he will be taking a break from competing. He's a great guy, I couldn't imagine how hard this would be for him!


----------

